# Cute...



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

http://www.snorgtees.com/hedgehogs-can-t-share

PS:
does anyone know if the funfact in the description is true? I'm thinking its not...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I have that shirt ^_^ In fact, I'm wearing it right now!

No, I do not think that fact is true, though :lol:


----------

